# Who's going to FC?



## MilkHermit (Jan 16, 2008)

-


----------



## Skulldog (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be attended all four days, and arriving a day early. 

Pretty much planning to do my Dealer's Den thing, and meet up with some friends afterwards. My first FC, so I'm not sure how it compares to AC or MFF in terms of people/sales/activities, we shall see.


----------



## Ryshili (Jan 29, 2008)

I was there!


----------

